# At what age did you lose your virginity?



## AlijahEatsBabies

mamuk said:


> would it be ENTP or ENFP at ages 14 and less?


i'm an ENTP and i lost it when i was 13, couple months before turning 14.


----------



## coelho

I was 16, and I thought it was late.


----------



## Cloudlight

I was 16 I think...maybe 15? It came naturally, but to be honest, the first time went by so fast I think I traveled back in time.


----------



## BlackMamba

21 plus... Cause I havent lost it yet


----------



## Lyssah

Aßbiscuits said:


> *It's not social expectancies - no, God forbid, it's because we're horny animals without any self control.*


 
I was definitely a horny animal without any self-control. 16 here.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Lyssah said:


> I was definitely a horny animal without any self-control. 16 here.


Are you coming onto me? Sorry, too young. Do not want.


----------



## Lyssah

Aßbiscuits said:


> Are you coming onto me? Sorry, too young. Do not want.


I have no idea what you're talking about. 
Definitely not coming onto you.


----------



## Jorji

OP: Too young.


----------



## BlackMamba

I just have to say that this thread has made me feel much better about my situation. Where I am... Im the only one who is a virgin... at 22...I feel like Im alone in that, but on here it seems Im not, which i am happy to see... Its nice not to be alone for once.


----------



## kittychris07

I still am a virgin, though I am 22. I have done some sexual things, but not sex.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Lyssah said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about.
> Definitely not coming onto you.


Then don't tell me you're a drone who has no control over her feelings, who has no free-will. I don't really care, unless I want to fuck you, this information isn't useful to me.


----------



## Lyssah

Aßbiscuits said:


> Then don't tell me you're a drone who has no control over her feelings, who has no free-will. I don't really care, unless I want to fuck you, this information isn't useful to me.


 
Oh geez, nevermind. Definitely a "lost in translation" moment. 
*sigh*


----------



## LifeAprentis

Instant Gratification is nothing compared to Lifelong Commitment 

Virgin and don't plan to give it away any time soon


----------



## Thalassa

Fascinating that on the Internet, the highest ranking age is 21 or more. I believe IRL the statistic hovers somewhere around 16.


----------



## dagnytaggart

I was 13 when I first got a BJ, but that doesn't count. 14 when I lost it for real. Yes, I used condoms.


----------



## Destiny Lund

18. I'm 20. We were each other's 1st. I don't believe in having sex unless married or AT LEAST an adult. I lost it with my soulmate. We've been together for 6 1/2 years & just got married a week ago. Our love is unfathomable & our relationship couldn't be better. ^_^


----------



## ProtectorOfKittens

I lost mine when I was 27, to the guy I was engaged to at the time....But in retrospect, since it didn't last, I would have been willing to wait even longer.


----------



## blkrbt

16 and oddly enough the first girl that I fooled around with was in the same room... didn't turn into an orgy because I don't share but apparently my girl at the time didn't share those feelings when I wasn't in the room... The things you find out 5 years later at the end of the relationship. I count myself lucky for making it out of that relationship without cooties... Sadly that ruined me and high school could have been a lot more fun =/


----------



## Loki Grim

Nineteen, I fell asleep when she was on top lol.


----------



## chill.take.over

21+ 
Haven't lost it yet; no real interest. Waiting till I'm married for that.


----------



## Emerson

I was 14... Because I'm a stallion.


----------



## twilightmoon777

Still carrying the V-card around.


----------



## liza_200

21 and above...


----------



## CrabbyPaws

I find it annoying when people have to state their type and the types of their partner. Who cares? All types lose it at different times, for different reasons. Jeez.

I gave it at 16, and am still with the person who took it. We were together for 2 years before we did anything and it was very romantic


----------



## this cosmic dance

I was a month away from my 18th birthday.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

I was 17yrs...I kinda felt pressured and regret it a lil


----------



## Eerie

Somewhere between 15-16.


----------



## Fleetfoot

20, so glad it happened.


----------



## Rachel Something

I was 20...


----------



## jeffbobs

I was 8, but i was told by my priest it was normal at my age to have such doubts over love


----------



## HappyHours

19, felt great, LOVED IT


----------



## BroNerd

I was 20. Nothing else to say about it.


----------



## prplchknz

I was 23 when i lost my virginity i still haven't had tons of sex, not really for me. vaginitis


----------



## Paradox1987

I was 17.

10char


----------



## themartyparade

I was 15 .


----------



## liza_200

Oh no, just a mistake. Don't know why but I read the thread as 'in what age do you want to lose your virginity' and posted something completely wrong. I'm still a virgin, and I will at 21 and above.


----------



## Marac

19. She kept asking "Why are you smiling?"


----------



## Persephone

A little before my 19th birthday.


----------



## Xistiller

17, a few months away from being 18.


----------



## Wellsy

22


----------

